# New site! ...and pic request



## TheHulaDance

Unless I am mistaken it looks like Aquadive's site just got a makeover.

I ordered a Bronze Bathyscaphe Mark II... so if anyone can post pics of theirs to help hold me over I would appreciate it!


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## TheHulaDance

Drool worthy, thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver

arutlosjr11 said:


>


Awesome shot bro😍😍😍


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## TheHulaDance

Another great shot! Can't wait to get mine.. in process of being built. I keep looking at different straps but love the Isofrane.


----------



## tag_mclaren

great pic!


----------



## 1100thmonkey

Nice shot


----------



## bourbon_red

That band tho'!


----------



## a100thmonkey

Great pics!


----------



## pro2zon

A Bronze watch is at the top of my list. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## soufiane

I love this model absolutely stunning


----------



## glk632

Good shot and nice watch


----------



## sgte

What is this all about? The "was" price on my phone says 4590$ and on the laptop it says 5508$. Admittedly, the webpage on my phone is from yesterday (28/3) and the computer is fresh 29/3, but really? Sheems a lite shady.


----------



## Goblin77

Guess it is because of the taxes. 4.599 plus 20% is exactly 5.508.
Sometimes websites makes differences of computers or smartphone.
They recognize from wich country you visit them and sometimes they adding taxes automatically to make it more "userfriendly".


----------



## besme77

BEAUTIFUL i love it bro !


----------



## besme77

I not see the difference beetwen my Iphone and the website, maybe a exclusif android reduction xD


----------



## arutlosjr11

sgte said:


> What is this all about? The "was" price on my phone says 4590$ and on the laptop it says 5508$. Admittedly, the webpage on my phone is from yesterday (28/3) and the computer is fresh 29/3, but really? Sheems a lite shady.
> View attachment 13016003


Are you using the coupon code? BLFR01800


----------

